# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  Direct Advantage

## srt

Hi

I have recently joined an MLM company called Direct Advantage (http://www.directadvantage.org). The product that Direct Advantage offers is a prepaid MasterCard. When you use your card at selected stores, you will earn cash back. You also earn cash back from your referrals seven levels deep. You also earn a once off R50 for each level 1 member.

The prepaid MasterCard can also be used worldwide and online wherever Debit MasterCard is accepted. However, there is no cardholder name printed on the card which may cause problems with certain Internet transactions. For example, I have successfully used the card at http://www.take2.co.za/, but I cannot seem to get it to work on http://www.kalahari.net/.

To order the card, you will need to comply with FICA requirements. You will need to submit a certified copy of your ID as well as proof of residence (this cannot be older than 3 months).

The card costs R165 and there is a monthly fee of R35. There are also other fees as follows:

Transaction Decline/Return: R1.70
ATM Domestic Withdrawals: R4.50 + R0.75 or portion thereof.
ATM Balance Enquiry: R3.50
Point of Sale Domestic: R2.65
Point of Sale International: R13.50
Point of Sale Enquiry: R3.50
Point of Sale Decline: R3.00
Transfer to current of savings account: R3.00
EFT Bill Payments: R 3.00
SMS Balance: R 1.50
IVR Pin Change the first time is free, thereafter: R2.20
Replacement Card Fee: R50.00

Internet banking is also available at no additional cost.

Money can be added to the card by doing a cash deposit, cheque deposit or an EFT into an FNB account. There is no fee for depositing money onto the card.

Commissions are earned from the cash back received from purchases at selected stores. The more you and your downline spend at the selected stores, the more cash back you earn. Each store has a different cash back percentage. The cash back partners are listed at http://www.linkdirect.co.za. However, it seems that the cash back only applies to certain branches of selected stores.

The commissions are as follows:

You: 10%
Level 1: 20%
Level 2: 25%
Level 3: 10%
Level 4: 15%
Level 5: 8%
Level 6: 5%
Level 7: 3%

For example, lets say you have 3 people in your downline, 2 on your first level and 1 on your second level. You and your downline each spend R500 at Pick 'N Pay Equestria. The cash back percentage for this store is 7%. The cash back from this store would R35 (R500*0.07). You would receive R3.50 cash back on your own purchases (R35*0.10), R14 cash back from your first level in your downline (R35*0.20*2) and R8.75 from your second level in your downline (R35*0.25*1). There is also an income calculator on the website which might explain this better.

You will receive the cash back 60 to 90 days after the initial purchase. Thereafter, you will receive cash back on a monthly basis. For example, you start spending every month from February. In May, you will receive the cash back from February. In June, you will receive the cash back from March.

Please note that it is not possible to order the card without a referrer number. To order the card, please enter DAD26963 into the following fields:

Referrer DAD Membership Number
Administrator DAD Membership Number 

If you have any questions, please let me know.

----------


## Dave A

I have received this message from srt:



> This MLM company is no longer in business. However they only notified their members about this. They did not update their website. Their website will still actually allow new members to register but because the company is no longer in business, nothing will happen to the new members, which might cause some confusion. I think it might be best to delete this thread to minimise the confusion.
> 
> Thank you


Thanks for the update, srt.

 :Hmmm:  Perhaps we should keep the thread up for a while longer to help spread the word that Direct Advantage is no more.

----------


## rad

Hi
I too joined DAD and then paid R34 000 for a sub licience in Durban.
The licience holder paid R350 000 for the Natal area. The western cape area was bought for R1,200,000. etc. DAD then disapeared the head office was closed with no notification and the website suspended. The bank notiefied us that the card was discontinued.

 Several of us have started a class action to sue for the return of our money from the trustees of DAD. All this took place before September so I was very supprised to see that you joined subsequently.

I would like to talk to you re this matter and perhaps our lawyer may wish to contact you. You can reach me on 031 776 3402.
Yours faithfully,
Ron.

----------


## srt

Hi Ron

I joined Direct Advantage as a member (R35 per month) last year. The main reason why I joined was because their card could be used for online shopping. Whenever I did a deposit, my card was always credited within two days. Sorry to hear about your loss though. I found this blog post comment which explains what happened and who was responsible. Hopefully it will help you to get your money back.

----------

rad (01-Oct-10)

----------


## Dave A

I'm trying to figure out this licence aspect.

Ron, what rights did you acquire by buying a licence?

----------

rad (01-Oct-10)

----------


## rad

Hello Dave,
Each province was a licience area (franchise) the licience holder sub devided the area int sub licience areas. My area was Kloof, Hillcrest, Foresthills and Waterfall. In addition to cash back from participating business the bank paid 90c per swipe to the network. As the sub licience holder I was entitled to commissions on all transactions in my area in addition to any earnings from my own down line. I couuld also sign up business' any where in SA and receive income from any business arising from them. Quite a good deal I thought.

I dont think the business failed because of dishonestly, although some shady practices are comming to light, it failed because of ineptitude. They just could not handle it , squandered the money and collapsed. What a pity it was a great concept. The big lesson is the high risk involved with unproven companies but on the other hand taking risk is a necessary part of business.

Pieter sent me some information re DAd and in it Chris speaks of 'Jamming' - here we go again.

Kind regards,
Ron

----------

Dave A (01-Oct-10), srt (01-Oct-10)

----------


## rad

Hi SRT,
Thanks for your help. In the blog a guy named Chris mentioned a network named 'Jamming' and that he had produced a power point presentation for this network.
I sent an email to the address given but it was returned undelivered.Do you perhaps know this fellow and how I can contact him.
thanks,
Ron

----------


## srt

I have not joined Jamming so unfortunately I am unable to provide assistance. However, it looks like the e-mail address was spelled incorrectly (two letters were switched around). Try sending to jammingrewards (at) yahoo (dot) com.

----------


## Dave A

When I see what will have to be a pretty tight "business" operation to work using a Yahoo! email account, I just cringe  :No:

----------


## srt

Hi Dave

The official e-mail address for Jamming is: info (at) jamming (dot) co (dot) za. The e-mail address which I gave in post #8 is the e-mail address of a member of Jamming. That member is offering a free presentation to anyone who joins underneath him.

----------

Dave A (01-Oct-10)

----------

